# Lazetic: programma personalizzato per il top



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


----------



## Giofa (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


Ricondizionamento come Messias


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


niente occhialini per lui


----------



## medjai (13 Febbraio 2022)

Meno male che l'abbiamo presso a Gennaio da una stagione in corso. Se lo prendiamo a Giugno non lo vediamo giocare fino Novembre.


----------



## UDG (13 Febbraio 2022)

Il campionato in cui giocava era fermo da Dicembre. Penso sia normale non essere in condizione


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


"Anche io ho acquistato su refurbed.it! Lo consiglio vivamente. Prezzi contenuti e consegna rapida!"


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


Quindi con Pellegri non è cambiato nulla, imbarazzante.

La Juve allo stesso prezzo ha preso Zakaria voglio dire...


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.



Questi sei mesi gli serviranno di adattamento, vedremo la prossima stagione di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Meno male che l'abbiamo presso a Gennaio da una stagione in corso. Se lo prendiamo a Giugno non lo vediamo giocare fino Novembre.


Era fermo da Dicembre in quanto il campionato loro è fermo da Dicembre. E' completamente fuori forma, se lo metti in campo ora lo bruci e gli fai prendere solo fischi e critiche della stampa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Meno male che l'abbiamo presso a Gennaio da una stagione in corso. Se lo prendiamo a Giugno non lo vediamo giocare fino Novembre.


La sua squadra non giocava da Dicembre


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi con Pellegri non è cambiato nulla, imbarazzante.
> 
> La Juve allo stesso prezzo ha preso Zakaria voglio dire...


Va che era ferma la squadra da 2 mesi, ha 18 anni e ha tutto il tempo per dimostrare di esser o meno da milan


----------



## Miro (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


Sarà anche vero che era fermo da due mesi, ma 15 minuti mercoledì poteva anche farseli. Invece nel calcio italiano, e specialmente nel Milan, se sei giovane per esordire devi prima spararti 20 panchine consecutive per poi sperare di fare gli ultimi 5 minuti di Milan - Puzzonese di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sarà anche vero che era fermo da due mesi, ma 15 minuti mercoledì poteva anche farseli. Invece nel calcio italiano, e specialmente nel Milan, se sei giovane per esordire devi prima spararti 20 panchine consecutive per poi sperare di fare gli ultimi 5 minuti di Milan - Puzzonese di Coppa Italia.


Non è ancora fidelizzato...


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sarà anche vero che era fermo da due mesi, ma 15 minuti mercoledì poteva anche farseli. Invece nel calcio italiano, e specialmente nel Milan, se sei giovane per esordire devi prima spararti 20 panchine consecutive per poi sperare di fare gli ultimi 5 minuti di Milan - Puzzonese di Coppa Italia.



Capisco la curiosità del tifoso nel vederlo all'opera...

Mercoledi a risultato acquisito avrebbe anche potuto esordire si, oggi francamente mai nella vita... a meno che tu non sia un fenomeno, coa che non è, ma non serviva specificarlo... è un giovane tutto da costruire....e scoprire...


----------



## Gunnar67 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non credo avremo mai piú un'opportunitá di vincere come quest'anno, visto che l'inda ha dovuto vendere Lukaku e Hakimi e la ruben si é trovata senza Ronaldo a settembre. Si e capito che dall'anno prossimo la ruben tornerá a fare la ruben, con acquisti etc... Di conseguenza sarebbe stata QUESTA l'occasione di dare a Pioli un giocatore importante, a centrocampo o attacco. Invece questi rivoltanti rabbini lo obbligano a stare con Giroud (che dio ce lo conservi) e il fantasma di Ibra, Kessie ormai svagato etc etc...


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va che era ferma la squadra da 2 mesi, ha 18 anni e ha tutto il tempo per dimostrare di esser o meno da milan


Si ma togliamo Pellegri perchè sempre infortunato e ne prendiamo uno ancora non pronto......


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.



Sono molto curioso di vederlo all'opera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ma togliamo Pellegri perchè sempre infortunato e ne prendiamo uno ancora non pronto......


boh..


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com Marko Lazetic sta svolgendo lavoro atletico personalizzato per arrivare ad avere condizione migliore. Non sarà in panchina con la Samp.


Lo stiamo fidelizzando


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Con la salernitana vorrei vederlo in panchina.. a forza di far giocare 90 min a giroud si spacca di nuovo


----------

